# Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen​*
Als das Urteil des OVG Münster herauskam, dass es tierschutzkonform sei, Küken zu schreddern, wollte auch ich dazu eigentlich gleich was schreiben. Ich hatte aber so viel zu tun, dass ich das erst mal auf die Bank geschoben hatte.

Umso erfreulicher, dass sich nun Dr. Thomas Günther, ehemaliger Präsident des VDSF Berlin und Vizepräsident im VDSF, an die Arbeit machte und die Widersinnigkeit dieses Urteils auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln heraus arbeitete.

Von Dr. Thomas Günther hatten wir ja bereits öfter die Erlaubnis erhalten, Artikel aus seinem Blog bei uns auch wörtlich zu veröffentlichen, so auch dieses Mal.


Vor dem eigentlichen Artikel noch zwei Anmerkungen:
1.:
Dass der DAFV hier wieder komplett versagte und diesen Zusammenhang des Urteils  mit Angeln entweder nicht sehen wollte oder konnte, ist nur wieder ein Zeichen mehr für die Inkompetenz des DAFV, seiner Haupt- und Ehrenamtler.

2.:
Dass Dr Günther nicht das Beispiel England mit reingebracht hat, die das normale Jagen und Angeln als Tätigkeiten mit impliziter Ethik und Kultur und Tradition vom englischen Tieschutzgesetz ausnehmen, ist schade. 
Denn das müssten die Verbände für Angler eigentlich wenigstens versuchen durchzusetzen.
Und dabei kann die Widersinnigkeit eines solchen Urteils natürlich helfen.

Thomas Finkbeiner

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Quelle:*
https://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2016/05/23/von-kueken-und-fischen/

*Von Küken und Fischen​*Von Dr. Thomas Günther, Berlin

Soeben hat das Oberverwaltungsgericht Münster entschieden, dass das massenweise Töten männlicher Küken in Brütereien mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist (Az. 20 A 488/15). In derartigen Betrieben ist üblich, dass 48 Millionen männliche Küken jährlich, da wirtschaftlich nicht verwertbar, nach der Geburt getötet und geschreddert werden.

Zur Begründung führte das Gericht aus, dass Verfahren, nach denen nur weibliche Küken geboren werden, noch nicht praxisreif seien.  Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz dürfen Wirbeltiere nur getötet bzw. ihnen Leiden zugefügt  werden, wenn es einen vernünftigen Grund gibt. Die Aufzucht der männlichen Küken sei mit einem unverhältnismäßigen Aufwand verbunden. Die Massentötungen seien daher zur Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit Eiern und Fleisch notwendig.

*Ein Fallvergleich*
Nehmen wir einmal an, neben dem Brütereibetrieb befindet sich ein Karpfenteich. Dort wirft gelegentlich ein Angler seine Rute aus. Ab und zu landet er einen Fisch, hakt ihn ab, fotografiert ihn und setzt ihn, da nicht verletzt, behutsam in sein Element zurück.

Auch auf Fische ist das Tierschutzgesetz anwendbar, obwohl der Schutz des Fischwohls im Bereich der Angelfischerei ausreichend durch das Fischereirecht geregelt sein könnte. Wird der Karpfenangler nun angezeigt, so ist es wahrscheinlich, dass er wegen Verstoßes gegen die gleiche Bestimmung bestraft wird, die dem Münsteraner Urteil zugrunde liegt.

*Ein Fehlurteil?*
Ist das Urteil des Oberverwaltungsgerichts falsch? Das Gericht hatte auf der Basis des geltenden Gesetzes zu entscheiden. Bei rechtspositivistischer Betrachtung ist die Entscheidung nachvollziehbar und frei von offensichtlichen Rechtsfehlern. Der Wortlaut legt den in der Begründung gewählten Gedankengang nahe, jedenfalls wenn man Wirtschaftlichkeitsargumente in der Frage, ob ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt, anerkennt. Letzteres ist in der Rechtsprechung zum Tierschutzrecht gängig.

Jährlich 48 Millionen sinnlos getötete sogenannte Eintagesküken sollen in Ordnung sein, ein am Leben gelassener Karpfen aber strafbar? Hätte der Angler den Karpfen getötet und zu Hause nach Zubereitung weggeworfen, wäre er unzweifelhaft straffrei geblieben.

Darin liegt ganz offenkundig ein erheblicher Wertungswiderspruch, der weniger den Münsteraner Richtern, sondern dem Gesetzgeber anzulasten ist.

Wie kommt es zu dieser Ungleichbehandlung des Anglers? Zunächst einmal stehen ihm als vernünftigen Grund von vornherein Wirtschaftlichkeitsargumente nicht zur Verfügung. Denn seine Angelei ist reines Hobby und darf nach dem Fischereirecht keinesfalls wirtschaftlich genutzt werden.

Zum anderen ist der im Tierschutzgesetz angelegte Schutzgedanke tierindividuell. Bereits die Leidens- z.B. Stresszufügung eines einzelnen Tieres eröffnet die Anwendbarkeit des Gesetzes und ruft den Amtsrichter auf den Plan. Ausweitung des Tatbestands bei gleichzeitiger Verringerung der Möglichkeiten der Rechtfertigung über den vernünftigen Grund verschärft die Rechtslage des nicht tötenden Anglers, während nebenan millionenfach lästige (weil in ihrer Aufzucht teure) Wirbeltiere gnaden- und sinnlos gekillt werden. Und dabei ist es gerade die Massenhaftigkeit des Tötens, in der der vernünftige Grund begründet liegt, denn nur weil männliche Küken aufzuziehen viel Geld kosten würde, nur deswegen dürfen sie nach der Rechtslogik des Oberverwaltungsgerichts getötet werden.

*Die Reaktion der Politik*
Der nordrhein-westfälische Landwirtschaftsminister hat deswegen den Bundesgesetzgeber aufgerufen, das Tierschutzrecht zu ändern und mit dem Tierschutz auch bei männlichen Küken ernst zu machen.

Das ist im Interesse der Küken zu begrüßen. Denn wenn es den Geflügelproduzenten nicht gelingt, die Geburt von männlichen Küken durch gentechnische Verfahren zu verhindern, dann sollten sie die Kosten für deren tierschutzkonforme Aufzucht als Nebenkosten der Produktion über den Preis ihrer Produkte (oder über Subventionen) erwirtschaften. Inwiefern sie dieses versucht haben, scheint das Gericht nicht geprüft zu haben, was man ihm in seiner Rechtsanwendung vorwerfen könnte. So aber stehen wirtschaftliche Argumente immer über anderen Rechtsgütern. Das erinnert fatal an die Anfangszeiten des Naturschutzes, der immer zurückstehen musste, wenn vermeintlich Arbeitsplätze gefährdet waren.

Reagiert der Gesetzgeber im Sinne des Landwirtschaftsministers, so wäre damit dem Angler voraussichtlich nicht geholfen. De lege lata erst recht nicht. Aber die politischen Weiterungen des Urteils, wenn es zu ihnen kommen sollte, böten aber Anlass, auch für die Angler mehr Rechtssicherheit bei der Anwendung des Tierschutzrechts zu schaffen.

*Freibrief für Geflügelzüchter – Strafrecht für Angler?*
In Anglerkreisen wird die Strafbarkeit des Zurücksetzens von Fischen unter der fälschlichen, zumindest irreführenden Überschrift catch & release seit vielen Jahren heftig diskutiert. Das Münsteraner Urteil dürfte weiteren Diskussionen weitere Nahrung geben. Sie müssen sich – zu Recht – gegenüber den Geflügelzüchtern benachteiligt fühlen. Seit Jahren droht ihnen für das Zurücksetzen (also: Amlebenlassen!) eines einzelnen (!) Fisches ohne Verwertungsabsicht bereits Verurteilung, unabhängig davon, ob sie gar keinen Fisch entnehmen wollen (sogen. Trophäenangeln) oder ob sie selektiv den Fisch entnehmen wollen, dessen Entnahme biotopgerecht ist und zugleich ihrem Verwertungsziel entspricht (sogen. Selektives Angeln, catch & decide). Sie müssen das Urteil aus Münster als grob ungerecht und unverhältnismäßig empfinden.

*Tierschutzrecht versus Tierethik?*
Bei einer Neuregelung, wenn es dazu kommt. wird es darum gehen, ob das Tierschutzrecht in Deutschland den Anforderungen einer zeitgemäßen und mit dem Grundgesetz zu vereinbarenden Tierethik entspricht.

Das ist ganz offenkundig derzeit nicht der Fall. Das zeigt auch ein weiteres Beispiel, nämlich die Behandlung des Beifangs in der kommerziellen Meeres- und Küstenfischerei. Wirtschaftlich nicht verwertbare Fischarten, die in der Netzfischerei immer mitgefangen werden, werden sinnlos getötet, weil ihr schonendes Zurücksetzen angeblich betriebswirtschaftlich nicht dargestellt werden kann. Sowohl der Beifang, als auch die Massentötung männlicher Küken zeigen, dass das Tierschutzrecht gerade bei massiven Verletzungen individueller Tierrechte (trotz seines individualistischen Ansatzes) vor ökonomischen Zweckmäßigkeitserwägungen versagt, während es gleichzeitig bei geringfügigen Beeinträchtigungen drakonisch abstraft. Man muss sich bei dieser Fallgegenüberstellung klarmachen, dass der Angler eben nicht wegen einer Tiertötung bestraft wird, sondern wegen des Angelns. Seine Strafbarkeit wird nicht damit begründet, dass er ein Tier tötet, sondern damit, dass Haken, Landen, Abhaken und Zurücksetzen dem Fisch Stress und damit Leiden zufüge, für das es, wenn er den gefangen Fisch nicht essen will, keinen vernünftigen Grund gebe. Erwiesenermaßen führen diese Beeinträchtigungen beim Fisch jedenfalls bei fachgerechter Ausübung der Angelei regelmäßig nicht zu bleibenden Schäden. Der Eingriff kann also getrost als geringfügig eingestuft werden. Zugespitzt könnte man sagen, dass das Tierschutzgesetz die kleinen „Tiertraktierer“ bestraft, die großen aber systematisch laufen lässt, gerade weil sie Tiermassen vernichten. Dass die Angler insgesamt erhebliche (ehrenamtliche) Beiträge zum Natur-, Gewässer- und Biotopschutz erbringen, bleibt bei der individualistischen Betrachtungsweise anders als Wirtschaftlichkeitserwägungen von profitorientierten Unternehmen unberücksichtigt.

*Gute fachliche Praxis als Lösung?*
Agrarrechtler könnten einwenden, dass Eingriffe, die im Rahmen einer fachgerecht ausgeübten, auf dem Stand der Forschung stehenden Fachpraxis erfolgen, grundsätzlich nicht dem Tierschutzrecht widersprechen. Wenn die Kükenmassentötung für die Geflügel- und Eierproduktion alternativlos und fachgerecht wäre, dann käme man zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis wie das Oberverwaltungsgericht.

Dieses Rechtsinstitut der guten fachlichen Praxis besteht bereits für die Landwirtschaft. Aber warum sollte es dann nicht auch für die Jagd und die Angelei gelten, Betätigungen, zu denen man ebenfalls erst nach Bestehen einer Fachprüfung Zugang hat?

Mit diesem Argument ließe sich die Massentötung, wenn man denn will, eher begründen, jedenfalls wenn es für alle qualifizierten „Tiernutzergruppen“, wie es im Fachjargon heißt, gelten würde. Dann wäre der Wertungswiderspruch des Fallvergleichs jedenfalls aufgelöst, denn der Angler bliebe straffrei, wenn das Zurücksetzen der guten fachlichen Praxis entspräche.

*Verzerrte Schutzwirkung – auf dem „industriellen Auge“ blind?*
Die gängige Rechtsfertigung durch ökonomische Argumente (zu denen letztlich auch die Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit Lebensmitteln gehört), relativiert den Schutz des Tierindividuums auf Fälle, in denen der Eingriff durch Amateure – unabhängig von ihrer Fachkunde (!) – erfolgt. Zu dem unaufgelösten tierethischen Konflikt treten so Probleme der Verhältnismäßigkeit und der Gleichbehandlung – auf die das Oberverwaltungsgericht natürlich nicht eingeht.

Man kann das Münsteraner Urteil nicht als Ausreißer abtun, auch wenn es noch nicht rechtskräftig geworden ist. Es liegt in der fatalen Konsequenz des geltenden Tierschutzrechts, welches sich in einem sowohl unter rechtlichen, als auch ethischen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet in einem beklagenswerten Zustand befindet.

Die Probleme der Massentiertötung, sei es von männlichen Küken, des Beifangs der kommerziellen Fischerei oder in anderen Bereichen entstehen allein durch die Praxis der industriellen Massentierproduktion; und diese Probleme sind gravierend. Sie bedürfen einer Lösung, zu der ausgerechnet das deutsche Tierschutzrecht keinen Beitrag leistet.

Deswegen ist der Gesetzgeber aufgefordert zu handeln. Bei der längst überfälligen Novellierung des Tierschutzgesetzes sollte er seinen Horizont jedoch nicht auf den vorliegenden Einzelfall verengen. Er sollte vielmehr das gesamte Schutzspektrum des Gesetzes betrachten, d.h. sowohl den Schutz gegenüber Eingriffen von 1.) Einzelpersonen, als auch von 2.) fachlich geschulten (und rechtlich zugelassenen) nichtprofessionellen und 3.) kommerziellen Tiernutzern betrachten. Dabei muss die Schutzwirkung entweder auf den Kreis der Einzelpersonen beschränkt werden (z.B. durch Einführung der guten fachlichen Praxis für alle zugelassenen Nutzergruppen) oder aber in der Schutzwirkung im Vergleich der Nutzergruppen zueinander verhältnismäßig ausgestaltet werden. Es ist mit dem Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz nicht vereinbar, das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht unter Strafandrohung zu stellen, die vollendete Massentiertötung aus ökonomischer Bequemlichkeit jedoch verantwortungsfrei zu stellen. Wer den größeren Schaden (hier: am Schutzgut Tierrechte) anrichtet, muss stärker sanktioniert werden als derjenige, dessen Eingriff nur minimal ist.

*Kostenminimierung als wichtiger Grund für die Verletzung der Tierrechte?*
Der Fallvergleich zeigt auch, wie untauglich die gesetzliche Konstruktion ist, durch die ein Tierschutzverstoß entfällt, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt (§ 1 Satz 2, § 17 Tierschutzgesetz). Der Rechtfertigungsgrund besteht in einem höchst unkonkret formulierten unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff, dessen Auslegung leicht zu Rechtsunsicherheiten führen muss, aber eben auch zu den aufgezeigten Wertungswidersprüchen.

Längst hat das Umwelt- und Naturschutzrecht den Vorrang der Ökonomie abgeschüttelt, also jenes Prinzip, nachdem die Natur nur geschützt wurde, wenn dadurch keine Arbeitsplätze oder Wirtschaftsunternehmen gefährdet wurden. Im Tierschutzrecht aber feiert, wie nicht nur das Urteil des Münsteraner Oberverwaltungsgericht zeigt, der Vorrang der Ökonomie vor der Ökologie weiterhin unzeitgemäße Urstände. Wer mehr Tierschutz möchte, und das ist kein geringer Teil unserer Bevölkerung, der kommt nicht umhin, alle Tiernutzergruppen in die Verpflichtungen gegenüber dem Tierschutz einzubeziehen, auch wenn dieses hier und da zu höheren Produktionskosten führt, die am Ende ohnehin der Verbraucher, also der Souverän trägt. Hat das Gericht geprüft, ob der Verbraucher nicht bereit wäre, die Kosten der Hahnaufzucht im Rahmen einer ökologischen Geflügelzucht durch höhere Verbraucherpreise bei Eiern und Geflügelprodukte zu übernehmen? Stattdessen bestätigt das Urteil den bestehenden Rechtszustand, nachdem ein wirtschaftlich nicht verwertbares Tierleben keinen Wert hat und keines Schutzes bedarf. Es ist zu bezweifeln, ob dieses mit dem grundgesetzlich verankerten Staatsziel des Tierschutzes vereinbar ist. Jenseits des Verfassungsrechts aber ist es tierethisch unerträglich, jemanden, der ein Wildtier leben lässt, dafür zu bestrafen, während derjenige, der wissentlich Massen von männlichen Küken produziert, um diese von vornherein geplant massenhaft zu töten, keine Sanktionen zu befürchten hat. Die Schieflage, die hier entstanden ist, sollte schnellstens beseitigt werden.

*Wo wird der organisierte Natur- und Tierschutz stehen?*
Man darf gespannt auf die Reaktionen der Lobbygruppen sein. Zu hoffen ist, dass diese differenziert ausfallen.

Reine Tierschutzorganisationen dürften die Sanktionierbarkeit der Geflügelzüchter fordern, ohne von den Anglern das Damoklesschwert der Verurteilung zu nehmen.

Ernsthafte ökologische Verbände, so ist zumindest zu hoffen, sollten Seite an Seite mit allen Nutzerverbänden für eine ausgewogene Ausrichtung des Tierschutzes eintreten, die jenseits eines Freibriefs für kommerzielle Tiernutzer dort fokussiert, wo die stärksten Eingriffe in Tierrechte erfolgen.

Die Anglerverbände sollten deutlich machen, dass Amlebenlassen nicht stärker bestraft werden darf als Massentötung, die auch durch Profitstreben nicht zu rechtfertigen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Da bin ich mal gespannt - so viel zu lesen und zu verstehen, eigentlich viel zu lange fürs Netz.

Dennoch halte ich auch gerade solche Artikel für wichtig, danke daher an Dr. Thomas Günther.


----------



## Rotbart (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Respekt.


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Wieder mal super auf den Punkt gebracht, danke dafür.


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Nach dem ich die Verhandlung live vor Ort mitverfolgt habe wundert mich gar nichts mehr.
Vorallem,das Spenden sammelne Fußpilzvolk vorm Gerichts Gebäude hat mir den Tag versäuert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



phirania schrieb:


> das Spenden sammelne Fußpilzvolk vorm Gerichts Gebäude


Aber die waren wenigstens  da..

Der DAFV hat dagegen bis heute noch nicht mal begriffen, welche Chance sich da bietet.
Geschweige denn, dass die irgendwo vor Ort wären oder aus einer solchen Vorlage endlich mal konkret was für Angler oder das Angeln tun würden..

Statt dessen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Obwohl mich bei dem Gedanken an die Massentötung männlicher Küken graust, muss man die Sache doch objektiv betrachten.

Zunächst einmal bleibt festzuhalten, dass diese Küken niedlich sind. Perfekt also um eine gesellschaftliche Empörung zu entfachen. Allerdings ist auch dem infantilsten Empörer klar, dass die Aufzucht der männlichen Küken den Preis für dieses Nahrungsmittel erheblich verteuern würde. Grund genung, den Sturm der Empörung in ein laues Lüftchen zu verwandeln. Geld ist halt noch niedlicher, besonders das eigene.

Um unsere wachsende Gesellschaft am fressen zu halten, und das auch noch auf eine Art und Weise, die für fast jeden eine finanzierbare Vielfalt bietet, ist Massentierhaltung und intensive Landwirtschaft unerlässlich. Ähnliches gilt für unsere Energiewirtschaft, bei der die "erneuerbaren Energien" den 100millionenfachen Tod vieler Lebewesen bedeutet. 
Zieht man Bilanz, so bilden die Küken nur einen winzig kleinen Teil der Opfer, die fast alle Arten auf diesem Planeten für das Wohlergehen der Menschen bringen. 

Und genau unter diesem Aspekt muss man das Urteil betrachten.

Angler angeln nicht aus Lebensnotwendigkeit, sondern aus Spass und/oder individuellen anderen Gründen. 
Von daher ist der direkte Vergleiche der Kükentötung mit der eventuellen Strafbarkeit von C&R unzulässig, denn die Begründung für das jeweilige Handeln ist grundverschieden.

Mit dem Finger auf die Kükentötung zu zeigen um diese als "viel schlimmer" als das C&R darzustellen, mag moralisch vollkommen korrekt sein, bringt uns Angler aber keinen Deut weiter. 
Solange die Ausübung der Angelfischerei an sich, also ohne den Verwertungsgedanken, nicht als vernünftiger Grund festgestellt wird, solange komen wir aus dieser Diskussion nicht raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angler angeln nicht aus Lebensnotwendigkeit, sondern aus Spass und/oder individuellen anderen Gründen.
> Von daher ist der direkte Vergleiche der Kükentötung mit der eventuellen Strafbarkeit von C&R unzulässig, denn die Begründung für das jeweilige Handeln ist grundverschieden.


1.:
Hat Brotfisch das ja durchaus differenziert betrachtet..
2.:
Wirtschaftlich ist der Angelsektor wichtiger/größer für die Wirtschaft in D als der gesamte Bereich berufliche Fischerei/Zucht/Aquakultur.

Es wäre also durchaus vergleichbar, wenn man nicht direkt beim  Angler ansetzt.

Daher auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2.:
> Dass Dr Günther nicht das Beispiel England mit reingebracht hat, die das normale Jagen und Angeln als Tätigkeiten mit impliziter Ethik und Kultur und Tradition vom englischen Tieschutzgesetz ausnehmen, ist schade.
> Denn das müssten die Verbände für Angler eigentlich wenigstens versuchen durchzusetzen.
> Und dabei kann die Widersinnigkeit eines solchen Urteils natürlich helfen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Hallo miteinander,

soweit es darum geht, dass Dr. Thomas Günther (alias Brotfisch) sich mit den systematischen (rechtlichen) Widersprüchen, die durch das Urteil aufgezeigt werden, auseinander setzt, kann ich gut folgen. Aber das ist Spezialgebiet von Juristen und Systematikern.

Wichtiger ist die allgemeingesellschaftliche politische Bedeutung.

Das zuständige Landwirtschaftsministerium hat angekündigt, dass bereits kurz- bis mittelfristig eine Lösung kommen wird, die das Töten der männlichen Küken überflüssig machen wird, weil eine entsprechende Technologie bereits im Eierstadium ein Aussortieren ermöglichen wird.

Und bei der kommerziellen Meeresfischerei soll auch das Aussondern der unerwünschten Beifänge verboten werden. Statt dessen soll auch der unerwünschte Beifang angelandet (unter Anrechnung auf die Fangquote) und sinnvoll weiterverwertet werden müssen.

Das alles bedeutet, dass die Tierschutzklausel weiter verschärft wird.

Wenn man diese gesellschaftspolitische Grundausrichtung im Blick hat, dann sollte man sich schon fragen, ob man jetzt tagesaktuell im Hinblick auf das angesprochene Urteil agieren sollte.

>>> Zurücklehen und nochmal zurücklehnen und durchschnaufen und dann Hirn einschalten. Und noch mal durchdenken ...

Ich würde hier als Fischereiverband nicht akut handeln ... statt dessen lieber in den eigenen Reihen ....

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

@ Ralle
 Es geht mir weniger darum, ob einem die Argumentation gefällt, sondern darum, dass argumentiert wird. 

Der politische Druck auf den Bund wächst, das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. NRW und Hessen haben durchblicken lassen, dass sie nötigenfalls über den Bundesrat aktiv werden. Da wird der Bund es nicht lange damit bewenden lassen können, dass er auf sein Programm zur Entwicklung einer Methode verweist, bei dem keine männlichen Küken mehr entstehen.
Gelegentlich eines solchen anstehenden Änderungsverfahrens besteht aus meiner Sicht eine gute Gelegenheit, die Anliegen der Angler einzubringen. Zwischen der Einführung einer Sonderklausel "Küken" und einer großen Tierschutzrechtsreform besteht sehr bald eine reelle Chance, Verbesserungen oder wenigstens Klarstellungen für Angler zu erreichen. 
Ich wünsche mir, dass diese Chance genutzt wird.

 @ Fischer
 Ich habe _zwei _Ungerechtigkeiten aufgezeigt: Die laxe Behandlung der Geflügelzüchter und die (nicht nur vergleichsweise) drakonische Behandlung von Anglern, die den Fisch nicht töten (!). An letzterem leiden wir Angler durch massive Rechtsunsicherheit, aber auch immer wieder durch die Verurteilung einzelner, bei denen es sich nicht immer um einen sog. Trophäenangler handeln muss. Daran konnten vieljährige Diskussionen unter der Überschrift catch & release bis heute nichts ändern. Die Verbände haben es nicht vermocht, hier für mehr Klarheit im Denken und im Recht zu sorgen. Als praktizierender Angler sehe ich da auch im Interesse der Kollegen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Zwischen der Einführung einer Sonderklausel "Küken" und einer großen Tierschutzrechtsreform besteht sehr bald eine reelle Chance, Verbesserungen oder wenigstens Klarstellungen für Angler zu erreichen.
> Ich wünsche mir, dass diese Chance genutzt wird.


DAFV......................................................................................

...........mehr braucht man nicht schreiben, um diese Hoffnung wieder auf den Boden der anglerfeindlichen Realität der real existierenden Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei und ihrer Inkompetenz zu bringen - und damit zu zerstören, oder?

Die finden bis heute Tierschutz toll und werden nicht ansatzweise begreifen, dass hier das Grundproblem liegt für ein normales Angeln.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es geht mir weniger darum, ob einem die Argumentation gefällt, sondern darum, dass argumentiert wird.
> 
> Der politische Druck auf den Bund wächst, das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. NRW und Hessen haben durchblicken lassen, dass sie nötigenfalls über den Bundesrat aktiv werden. Da wird der Bund es nicht lange damit bewenden lassen können, dass er auf sein Programm zur Entwicklung einer Methode verweist, bei dem keine männlichen Küken mehr entstehen.
> Gelegentlich eines solchen anstehenden Änderungsverfahrens besteht aus meiner Sicht eine gute Gelegenheit, die Anliegen der Angler einzubringen. Zwischen der Einführung einer Sonderklausel "Küken" und einer großen Tierschutzrechtsreform besteht sehr bald eine reelle Chance, Verbesserungen oder wenigstens Klarstellungen für Angler zu erreichen.
> Ich wünsche mir, dass diese Chance genutzt wird.



 Das sehe ich genau so.
 Ohne, dass Angler das Maul aufmachen, und sagen , was wir wollen wird keiner unsere Interessen warnehmen und schon gar nichts neu im Gesetz regeln.
 Zu dem Widersinn kommt ja noch was hinzu- die Befassung der Strafverfolgungsorgane mit relativ Belanglosigkeiten , auf der anderen Seite Aufklärungsquoten bei Diebstahl, die  m.E. unterirdisch sind.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Warum nehmen die Tierschutzverbände die Küken nicht auf? |supergri

Wären die Spendengelder doch gut angelegt.

davon ab mal eine Frage.
Werden die Küken tatsächlich entsorgt (Müllkippe) oder werden diese nicht einer weiteren Verwertung z.b. zu Tierfutter zugeführt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Werden die Küken tatsächlich entsorgt (Müllkippe) oder werden diese nicht einer weiteren Verwertung z.b. zu Tierfutter zugeführt?


Vielleicht in sowas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305832
:g:g:g


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Die Küken werden dann von der so Tierliebenden bevölkerung an Hunde Katzen Schlangen und co. verfüttert.


Wenn nu die Küken ausbleiben werden sie uns dann bald Vegane Haustiere/Tierfutter empfehlen.....

|wavey:


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Hallo Thomas,
das Urteil zu den Küken entspricht meiner Erfahrung.
Anzeige beim Landratsamt weil unterhalb der Turbine gehäkselte Aale  antreiben. Beweismittel, Bilder von frisch zerhackten Aalen im Wasser.Das Landratsamt stellt hier keinen Verdacht auf irgendwelche Verstöße gegen das Tierschutgesetz fest. Damit wir eine Anzeige beim Amtsgericht sinnlos.

Die Staatsanwalt Potsdam stellt fest, Weißfische zu fangen, den Fang zu Subventionieren und den Fang in der Biogasanlage zu werten stellt keinen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht dar.

Ich kenne aber auch die Wasserschutzpolizei die Anglern auf dem Weg ans Wasser gedroht hat sie anzuzeigen, wenn sie die Köderfische im Eimer nicht töten weil der Eimer angeblich kein sachgemäßes Hältern wäre.

Ich bin momentan dabei, mit der Presse einen Bericht zu den getöteten Fischen in Wasserkraftanlagen zu veröffentlichen. Da wird dann die Gegenseite (WKA Betreiber) jubeln mit dem Kükenurteil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Eben Hans, weil die Verbände zu unfähig sind, solche Dinge mit vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit im Sinne der Angler aufzuarbeiten und voran zu treiben.

Immer wieder das gleiche Lied von Anglerfeindlichkeit bis Inkompetenz in den real existierenden Verbänden, gepaart mit organisierten Angelfischern, die diesen Dilettanten das Geld noch freudig hinter her schmeissen..


----------



## Carsten_ (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Ohne sämtliche Antworten hier gelesen zu haben (der Text war wirklich schon lang genug )...

Ein sehr guter Text, sehr durchdacht und er zeigt ein wirklich krasse Schieflage an. 

 Der Freizeitangler bekommt für einen AM LEBENGELASSENEN Fisch eine empfindliche Geldstrafe, die kapitalistische Geflügelindustrie der ohnehin nicht heilig ist (Massentierhaltung, Massenimpfung mit Antibiotika und der daraus resultierenden Immunität gefährlicher Krankheiten) und eben die Tötung von unglaublichen 48 MILLIONEN (!!) Küken weil deren Aufzucht das Geflügel endlich so teuer machen würde wie es längst sein sollte: Nämlich so teuer dass man weiß es kommt von einem LEBEWESEN.


----------



## Haifisch81 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Ja Leute,
wenn ich so was lese, bestätigt es leider immer mehr meine persönliche Meinung.
Wenn dieser Tierschutzparagraph bei 99 % der Tiere nicht zahlt, wegen mehr oder weniger wirtschaftlichen Gründen. Dann kann man ihn gleich abschaffen  oder  kann halt kein billiges Fleisch produzieren, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Nach dem Motto: Beim Geldbeutel hört der Tierschutz in Deutschland auf.
Mit den Anglern  kann man es ja machen……..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Haifisch81 schrieb:


> Mit den Anglern  kann man es ja machen……..


Weil sich weder die Angler noch die organisierten Angelfischer mit ihren Verbänden dagegen wehren..

Selbst diese Vorlage mit Kükenschreddern wird keinen Verbandler im DAFV dazu bewegen, diese Vorlage konkret für Angler und Angeln zu nutzen....


----------



## maniana (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So aber stehen wirtschaftliche Argumente immer über anderen Rechtsgütern.




genau so ist es!
Herzlich willkommen im LOBBYISMUS!!!

Mit einer Demokratie hat das mMn schon lange nichts mehr zu tun, wenn jedes Gesetz aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Interessen anders ausgelegt wird.
Nennen wir es eine Volkswirtschaft mit Demokratischer Ausrichtung...


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Das Urteil passt doch perfekt in das System der Marktwirtschaft.
Und das "Geld" bestimmt die Handlungs-und Verhaltensweisen in diesem System!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2016)

Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> Es geht mir weniger darum, ob einem die Argumentation gefällt, sondern darum, dass argumentiert wird.
> 
> Der politische Druck auf den Bund wächst, das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. NRW und Hessen haben durchblicken lassen, dass sie nötigenfalls über den Bundesrat aktiv werden. Da wird der Bund es nicht lange damit bewenden lassen können, dass er auf sein Programm zur Entwicklung einer Methode verweist, bei dem keine männlichen Küken mehr entstehen.
> ...



Das hatte ich schon so verstanden. Ich habe jedoch immer etwas Bauchschmerzen wenn der Begriff "Rechtssicherheit" verwendet wird.
Wir haben bezüglich der Angelfischerei Rechtssicherheit. Wenn ich angle, um den gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten und dies auch im Rahmen der Vorgaben konsequent mache, passiert mir nix. 

Der Begriff "Rechtssicherheit" wird oft damit verwechselt (sicher nicht von Dir, Thomas), dass ein bisher juristisch zweifelhaftes Tun einwandfrei erlaubt ist. Gesetze sind jedoch verbotsorientiert. Und noch lange nicht alles, was nicht explizit verboten ist, ist unter allen Umständen erlaubt. 
Hängt man sich nun an die Kükendiskussion an, und das töten männlicher Küken wird verboten (was nicht so ganz unwahrscheinlich ist) muss das nicht zwangsläufig zum Freibrief für das zurücksetzen gefangener Fische führen. Das Gegenteil könnte ebenso eintreten. 

Nach wie vor liegt der Knackpunkt im "vernünftigen Grund". Auslegungsfähig und alles andere als einwandfrei interpretierbar. Und m.E. liegt nur hier der Hebel, den wir Angler ansetzen könnten. Anerkennung der Angelfischerei an sich als vernünftiger Grund zum Fang von Fischen.

Ich habe jedoch nicht die geringste Vorstellung, wer diesen Hebel in die Hand nehmen und in die für uns richtige Richtung umlegen könnte. Unsere Verbände, Niedersachsen wieder einmal ausgenommen, sind dafür in jedweder Weise vollkommen ungeeignet und sicher in der Mehrzahl auch gar nicht Willens.



Carsten_ schrieb:


> ........und eben die Tötung von unglaublichen 48 MILLIONEN (!!) Küken weil deren Aufzucht das Geflügel endlich so teuer machen würde wie es längst sein sollte: Nämlich so teuer dass man weiß es kommt von einem LEBEWESEN.



Kein Problem. Das kann man heute schon haben. Fleisch und Gemüse direkt vom Erzeuger, artgerechte Tierhaltung bzw. ökologisch vertretbarer Anbau gewährleistet. Kostet halt ein oder zwei Taler mehr. 

Kaufst Du da ?

Vielleicht. Millionen anderer nicht, weil es im Supermarkt billiger ist.

Aber mal angenommen, die Gesetzeslage ändert sich in Deinem Sinne. Fleisch, Geflügel, Milch, Eier etc. werden teurer. Was denkst Du, passiert dann ?

Ganz einfach. Dann werden diese Produkte aus dem Ausland importiert, wo man wegen fehlendem Tierschutzgesetz billiger produzieren kann, als in Deutschland. Es findet ergo nur eine Verlagerung statt, keine Verbesserung.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



			
				Ralle 24;45269


Kein Problem. Das kann man heute schon haben. Fleisch und Gemüse direkt vom Erzeuger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> genau da liegt das Problem. Wenn Umfragen gestartet werden sind meist so um die 80 Prozent der Befragten für mehr Ökologie und Nachhaltigkeit  oder was auch immer, bei der Produktion von "Lebensmitteln". Aber wenns ums Kaufen (sprich ans Portemonnaie) geht, dann bewahrheitet sich der Spruch"Reden ist billig" und keine 20 Prozent sind bereit mehr dafür zu bezahlen.
> Es muß aber um der Ehrlichkeit Willen auch gesagt werden, daß eben so "schön" produzierte Lebensmittel auch deutlich teurer sind und für einen drei- oder vier Personenhaushalt es eben nicht nur mit 100 Euro mehr im Monat getan ist.
> ...


----------



## Haifisch81 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Hallo Leute,
für mich stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ein Gesetz überhaupt tragbar wäre, wenn es durchlöchert ist von Ausnahmen! Oder darf es sich dann überhaupt Tierschutzgesetz nennen?
Vielleicht eher Anti –Angler-Gesetz…….!?
Wenn unsereins verknackt wird, wenn er ein 20 Jahre alten Karpfen zurücksetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Dann werden sie nach dem Schreddern als ominöses Produkt verkauft und eine Begründung wäre doch geliefert. Allerdings stellt die Thematik sicherlich eine gründlichere Betrachtung dar, sowohl im Hinblick auf das Angeln, wie der Umgang in der Zucht und Verarbeitung.

Ich denke aber das die Lobby der Fleisch und Geflügelindustrie die Geschichte eher zurechtbiegen wird und wir davon weniger profitieren, da nicht relevant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> und wir davon weniger profitieren, da nicht relevant.


Naja, mit ca. 6 Milliarden volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz pro Jahr und ca. 52.000 mit vom Angeln lebenden Arbeitsplätzen ist Angeln zumindest relevanter als z. B. die Berufsfischerei.

Die dürfen trotzdem Fische in Netzen oder an Langleinen ersticken lassen und Beifang über Bord schmeissen oder als Fischmehl für Aquakultur verklappen, da gilt kein betäuben etc..

Was natürlich stimmt ist, dass die "Lobby" der organisierten Angelfischer, der DAFV und die ihn tragenden LV, aus  der vorhandenen Relevanz nix macht..


----------



## fischbär (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Ich finde das Urteil mit den Küken gut. Es wäre vollkommen dämlich, hier zu argumentieren, dass das verboten werden soll. Davon haben wir Angler nämlich gar nichts.
Den Artikel finde ich logisch insgesamt sehr schwach. Ich kann kein logisch schlüssiges Argument erkennen, wieso man jetzt Anglern C/R erlauben sollte. Mimimimi, die anderen sind noch viel schlimmer? Tolle Begründung.
Es ist prinzipiell dumm und widersinnig, als Angler mit Tierschutzargumenten zu hantieren, denn da befinden wir uns auf ganz glattem und dünnem Eis.
Viel sinnvoller wäre, der Einengung des Begriffes "vernünftiger Grund" entgegenzutreten. Natürlich ist Angeln allein zur Entspannung ein vernünftiger Grund. Wieso soll nur Nahrungserwerb ein vernünftiger Grund sein? Natürlich ist es aus essenstechnischer Sicht völlig bekloppt zu angeln. So gut wie niemand angelt um zu essen, absolut vorgeschobenes Argument, was nur nötig ist, weil irgendwann mal wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass es einer der wenigen vernünftigen Gründe sei.

Die Menschen müssen sich einfach der Tatsache stellen, dass das Leben auf der Erde nach menschlichen Maßstäben grausam ist und man es auch nicht ändern kann, sofern man sich nicht einfach selbst umbringen will.
Partei für die Küken zu ergreifen ist völlig hirnverbrannt! Was passiert denn mit den Legehennen? Sterben die alle friedlich im Schlaf, oder was? Die werden doch auch getötet wenn sie nicht mehr produktiv legen.
Das gleiche gilt für etwaig aufzuzüchtende männliche Küken: sind die dann unsterblich oder was? Sterben müssen nun mal alle, die geboren werden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*

Vom  Eintagskücken zum Brathähnchen.
Die Kurzmast dauert bei einem Mastendgewicht von 1400-1700 g etwa 32-35          Tage
mittelschweren Mast liegt das Mastendgewicht bei 1700-2000 g.          Dieses erreichen die Broiler nach 40-42 Tagen.
Langmast dauert 41-51 Tage


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich finde das Urteil mit den Küken gut. Es wäre vollkommen dämlich, hier zu argumentieren, dass das verboten werden soll. Davon haben wir Angler nämlich gar nichts.
> Den Artikel finde ich logisch insgesamt sehr schwach. Ich kann kein logisch schlüssiges Argument erkennen, wieso man jetzt Anglern C/R erlauben sollte. Mimimimi, die anderen sind noch viel schlimmer? Tolle Begründung.
> Es ist prinzipiell dumm und widersinnig, als Angler mit Tierschutzargumenten zu hantieren, denn da befinden wir uns auf ganz glattem und dünnem Eis.
> Viel sinnvoller wäre, der Einengung des Begriffes "vernünftiger Grund" entgegenzutreten. Natürlich ist Angeln allein zur Entspannung ein vernünftiger Grund. Wieso soll nur Nahrungserwerb ein vernünftiger Grund sein? Natürlich ist es aus essenstechnischer Sicht völlig bekloppt zu angeln. So gut wie niemand angelt um zu essen, absolut vorgeschobenes Argument, was nur nötig ist, weil irgendwann mal wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass es einer der wenigen vernünftigen Gründe sei.
> ...



Es ging nicht darum, aus dem erlaubten Kükenkillen´abzuleiten, dass "C & R" deswegen erlaubt sein müsse. Sondern es ging darum, dass das Gesetz, was in seiner verbreiteten Rechtsauslegung das Zurücksetzen unter Strafe stellt, mangelhaft ist. Mir ging es schlicht um den Hinweis, dass die sich jetzt abzeichnenden Änderungen des TSchG von der Anglerlobby zum Anlass genommen werden muss, für Angler endlich Fortschritte zu erreichen, nämlich die Einführung der guten fachlichen Praxis für Angler. Danach wäre die Ausübung des Angelns im Rahmen dieser guten fachlichen Praxis unabhängig vom Vorliegen eines "vernünftigen Grundes" immer tierschutzkonform. Natürlich könnte die von Dir vorgeschlagene Aufnahme des Angels per se als vernünftiger Grund einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielen. Ich halte diese Variante allerdings für weniger wahrscheinlich bzw. für mit der Systematik des Gesetzes nicht ganz so einfach zu vereinbaren.
Aber diese methodische Diskussion muss man nicht führen, jedenfalls nicht hier. Auf das Ergebnis kommt es an.
Ich würde es jedenfalls sehr bedauern, wenn die Anglerverbände das jetzt durch Initiativen aus Hessen und NRW zu erwartende Gesetzesänderungsverfahren verschlafen würden. Ich erwarte dabei nicht, dass sich die Verbände für das Trophäenangeln stark machen, wohl aber für eine - längst überfällige - Entkriminalisierung des selektiven Angelns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde es jedenfalls sehr bedauern, wenn die Anglerverbände das jetzt durch Initiativen aus Hessen und NRW zu erwartende Gesetzesänderungsverfahren verschlafen würden. Ich erwarte dabei nicht, dass sich die Verbände für das Trophäenangeln stark machen, wohl aber für eine - längst überfällige - Entkriminalisierung des selektiven Angelns.


Du bisch immer wieder so putzig, was Du von Verbandlern nicht alles erwartest - immer noch nix gelernt?
:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde es jedenfalls sehr bedauern, wenn die Anglerverbände das jetzt durch Initiativen aus Hessen und NRW zu erwartende Gesetzesänderungsverfahren verschlafen würden. Ich erwarte dabei nicht, dass sich die Verbände für das Trophäenangeln stark machen, wohl aber für eine - längst überfällige - Entkriminalisierung des selektiven Angelns.



Bedauern? Ja. Hält sich aber in Grenzen, weil meine diesbezügliche Erwartungshaltung gegen Null tendiert. 
Die Verbände, die seit über 35 Jahren die fortschreitende Kriminalisierung des Angelns nicht nur dulden, sondern aktiv fördern, sollen jetzt plötzlich für eine Kehrtwendung eintreten?

Ich bin geneigt, Wetten anzunehmen....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther: Von Küken und Fischen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bedauern? Ja. Hält sich aber in Grenzen, weil meine diesbezügliche Erwartungshaltung gegen Null tendiert.



Sehe ich genauso.

Da wird mal genau nix passieren.

Für den VDSF 2.0 liegt die gute,fachliche Praxis im Ist Zustand.


----------

